# Questions on age and weight measurements



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am a bit confused.
When I got Sully I had read that 3 years old was the
age that you can start packing. Now on another website it
says 4 years old. 

I do not know how much weight previous owner put on him.

Also I am confused about the weight thing. I measured him
around his girth. 42 inches. According to the chart. That would
make him 200 lbs. But I just do not think he weighs that much.
I am thinking 150 to 160. 

He is at least 34/35 inches tall. 

He is purebred togg. 

Thanks, Rad


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Basic Questions*

Goats are near full size at three. By four they are pretty much done growing with maybe a little fill in here and there till they five. They can pack light loads at two and three years old but I wouldn't load to capacity until I was sure they were done growing.

The girth measurement is a basic estimate tool. Every goat is different so actual weights can vary widely depending on body type extra fat etc. If the goat in the picture is 35 inches at the top of the shoulder, I'd say he's close to 200lbs by looking at him. He looks pretty solid.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

*Figuring weight by measurement*

I just got done measuring all my 2 year old Alpines too. They all ranged from 40-42 inches. and 33-36 tall. They may be a touch on the thin side since they just had a growth spirt. I want to see if the weight tape measures up too! Last time I had one at the vet....they weighed less than what the weight tape says. I've got a really old commercial fish scale that my hubby said I could use. I have to make sure it works right. Its the kind with a small platform and the weights you move back and forth into the slots. I'll try to get on it and take their actual weights.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Basic Questions*

Topic split viewtopic.php?f=3&t=609&p=4125#p4125


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

*Basic Questions*

Sully is a fine looking goat. I like having a couple Toggs in the string, usually loaded with my stuff. My experience with Toggs, they work hard and will stay at it all day.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Basic Questions*

Thank you. I got him for a wether price. 
And do not have to wait 3 to 4 years to use him. 
He was 3 in March.

Since I am new to all this. It is nice not to have to
wait. I could get bored waiting.


----------

